# Post RAI and normal thyroid function



## star_gazer (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone actually improved after RAI, i.e. return to normal thyroid function?

According to Web MD, "Radioactive iodine has the best chance of permanently curing hyperthyroidism."

and

"For most people, one dose of radioactive iodine treatment will cure hyperthyroidism. Usually, thyroid hormone levels return to normal in 8 to 12 weeks. In rare cases, the person needs a second or third dose of radioactive iodine."

and

"Radioactive iodine treatment may cause hypothyroidism, which means your body makes too little thyroid hormone."

This really makes it sound as if its a cure, like you'll have normal thyroid function. Has anyone actually been cured, as in not "cured" by ablation of the thyroid?

I'm having complications with the tapazole, leg swelling and nose bleeds. Not sure if I should do RAI or surgery or take my chances with bugleweed.

ref: http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/radioactive-iodine-for-hyperthyroidism

Or I'm misinterpreting the article? It does say levels and not function.

There is this, too.

"Postablative hypothyroidism is a fairly common condition. It may develop within the first year after treatment in up to 50% of all patients who treated with doses of 131-Iodine. "

So the goal is to destroy the thyroid, correct? But still, the wording makes it sound like some people have normal function after.

ref: http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/Answer.asp?QuestionID=42


----------

